# 27.5 draw length



## 8541ss (Aug 3, 2009)

What is currently the optimum bow for this draw length. I am looking at a balance of speed and accuracy for hunting.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

It's really just personal preference and what ever your the most comfortable with. However with my draw being the same as yours 27.5 I found the Bowtech Constitution works the best for me.


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

I shoot a bowtech sentinel at 27.5" and it works very well. I can get 309fps out of it shooting a 350gr arrow. It shoots more accurately than any bow I have ever shot.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*27.5 draw*

Look at the Alpine Silverado Ventura with mini velocitec cam, I just set one up at 26" with a 300 gr arrow and got 301 ft/sec and shot very nice and accrate.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

hoyt ultra elite !


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

you should really try the elite fire or elite ice great bows in this draw and super smooth to shoot I would never sell my elite bow


----------

